# gmirror error: component ad6 (device gm0) broken, skipping



## itchibahn (Sep 18, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1 has been working well for past 6 months on all new hardware, and suddent gmirror broke.  Do I have a defective drive?

Rebooting causes same errors.  

```
Sep 18 14:38:57 virtual kernel: ad4: 476938MB <Seagate ST3500320AS SD15> at ata2-master SATA150
Sep 18 14:38:57 virtual kernel: ad6: 476938MB <Seagate ST3500320AS SD15> at ata3-master SATA150
Sep 18 14:38:57 virtual kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Component ad6 (device gm0) broken, skipping.
Sep 18 14:38:57 virtual kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (1/2).

[root@virtual /var/log]# gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ad4

[root@virtual /var/log]# gmirror list
Geom name: gm0
State: DEGRADED
Components: 2
Balance: load
Slice: 4096
Flags: NONE
GenID: 1
SyncID: 1
ID: 1541555337
Providers:
1. Name: mirror/gm0
   Mediasize: 500106779648 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r5w5e6
Consumers:
1. Name: ad4
   Mediasize: 500106780160 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: DIRTY
   GenID: 1
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 2576767378

[root@virtual /var/log]# gmirror deactivate -v gm0 ad6
gmirror: No such provider: ad6.
```


----------



## rolle (Sep 18, 2009)

There were some issues with the firmware(SD15) with some Seagate hdd's in the past.
Check the Seagate Website for further information.


----------



## itchibahn (Sep 18, 2009)

I took your advice and flashed latest SD1A to the drive AD6, but having exact same error.  No changes is noticeable.  I was hoping to flash AD6 and once two drive were in sync, then I was going to flash AD4.  I took ad6 out and hooked it up on another PC and it boots, so I'm reluctant to say it's a bad hard drive.


```
Sep 18 17:38:37 virtual kernel: ad4: 476938MB <Seagate ST3500320AS SD15> at ata2-master SATA150
Sep 18 17:38:37 virtual kernel: ad6: 476938MB <Seagate ST3500320AS SD1A> at ata3-master SATA150
Sep 18 17:38:37 virtual kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Component ad6 (device gm0) broken, skipping.
```


----------



## aragon (Sep 19, 2009)

itchibahn said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.1 has been working well for past 6 months on all new hardware, and suddent gmirror broke.  Do I have a defective drive?


Also, try sysutils/smartmontools to check your drive for errors.


----------



## aragon (Sep 19, 2009)

itchibahn said:
			
		

> I took your advice and flashed latest SD1A to the drive AD6, but having exact same error.


Well, you probably need to add ad6 back into the gmirror array.  Read about the insert and forget commands in gmirror(8).


----------



## itchibahn (Sep 19, 2009)

I took the risk and went ahead flash the ad4 to latest firmware.  Luckily didn't loose data.

After reinserting the drive, it's working and synchronizing!  I will try that smartmontools as you suggested.

Thanks for fast help!!!


----------

